# Expected "lifespan" of a CAAD8/R1000?



## TBone (Oct 7, 2004)

Interested in getting a CAAD8 R1000 but have been reading some scary things about how long I can expect the frame to last (1-2 years of hard riding/racing, 3 years of moderate riding/racing). I am admittedly not that knowledgable about alum. frames, do all of them only last 2-3 years? The other scary part about it is that I have been reading that C'Dale does not warranty "natural fatigue" of the frame. So, I'm 190 lbs and plan on doing training rides and some road races, can I get more than 2 years out of a CAAD8/R1000? Thanks, TBone


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

TBone said:


> Interested in getting a CAAD8 R1000 but have been reading some scary things about how long I can expect the frame to last (1-2 years of hard riding/racing, 3 years of moderate riding/racing). I am admittedly not that knowledgable about alum. frames, do all of them only last 2-3 years? The other scary part about it is that I have been reading that C'Dale does not warranty "natural fatigue" of the frame. So, I'm 190 lbs and plan on doing training rides and some road races, can I get more than 2 years out of a CAAD8/R1000? Thanks, TBone


I think you get a life time warranty on all cannondale frames. If that is true you will get way more than 2 years out of the frame, I've been riding cannondales for over 6 years now and have never had any problems what so ever . I'm a cat 2 on the road and a expert mtbr at 180 lbs. all the frames that I have raced and sold are still in use. I'm racing on a cadd 8 now and I love it.I raced my cadd 7 for almost 3 years and that frame still looks and rides like its new.


----------



## TBone (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. What a beautiful stable of bikes you have. I'm just trying to be a smart consumer, so I appreciate your input. I have my eye on an R1000 in the matte black (not unlike your CAAD7 road bike). What a stunner!!! Thanks again!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

If you do 20,000 miles a year of hard riding, then sure, it might last only 2 years. For most mortals however that's a lifetime worth of riding. 

No frame manufacturer warrants against natural metal fatigue.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I have a 1986 cannondale R800 that I used to race back in the day. Let me assure you that it is still a tight and fast rocket. No signs of failure yet. I think that you are thinking of the ultralight carbon fibers that will just last a few years of hard pounding. If anything, aluminum is ideal for heavier riders that like to mash the gears!


----------



## 64deville (Dec 28, 2004)

That black CAAD 7 Road is sharp. I believe my friend has that exact same bike and still loves it. He also just ordered a Six13 Dura Ace.

The F1000 you have pictured is quite a creation. I don't think I've ever seen road bars and a lefty on the same bike. Is there any clearance problems with the top of the fork and the bars? Looks excellent!!


----------

